
Ask HN: Suggestions for my master's degree dissertation - chencs
Hi guys, I am attending the last year of my master&#x27;s degree in Management, Finance and International Business (curriculum: Management, Leadership and Marketing) at the University of Bergamo (Italy).
I&#x27;m looking for the argument of my dissertation; I&#x27;d like it to be something concerning IT from a business point of view. Any suggestions?
Thank you!
======
plet
I think this would be something you should ponder and think about on your own.
Think of a question that you would like to answer (eventually) and more
importantly your dissertation reviewers would like to know about. It doesn't
necessarily have to be a tough topic but has to hold interest. Something that
fancies me right now is impact of behavioral economics on business policies

------
Raed667
Not really sure if this falls within your master's area of interest, but "the
sharing economy" and how it transforms business relations between particulars
using IT.

(Are people making less money because there is a middle-man, or are they
making more because the number of contacts.. etc)

This could be an interesting thing to look into.

------
Airspectral
How IT sector have been a boost for Internationale Business since 15 years?
How IT sector have involved lots of change in the business world? How IT field
have change some kind of industry since 15 years?

